# Come diventare maresciallo dei Carabinieri?



## Fabriman94 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Sto al quinto anno di liceo e vorrei sapere cosa dovrei fare, per intraprendere la carriera del maresciallo dei carabinieri, visto che mi ha sempre interessato questo mestiere, anche perchè mio cugino è un maresciallo. Mi hanno detto dei miei compagni che ultimamente è obbligatoria la laurea per diventarlo. E' vero?


----------



## esjie (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ci sono i concorsi per entrare in polizia o carabinieri, guarderei sui loro siti. Cmq maresciallo è solo un grado, lo diventi con gli anni e poi puoi andare oltre.


----------



## iceman. (23 Febbraio 2013)

Mmm qui c'e' pane per i miei denti.
 

Allora per diventare carabiniere normale e' obbligatorio fare il vfp1 (ex anno di leva obbligatorio) hai tempo fino a 25. Il concorso prevede prova di preselezione tipo test d'ingresso. Quest'anno hanno aumentato i quiz a 13.000 domande e di queste 13.000 te ne mettono 100. Passati i quiz, devi fare i test di efficienza fisica che consistono in 1000 metri in 4'20 e 12 piegamenti (flessioni) in 2 minuti senza interruzioni. Se vuoi di spontanea volonta' puoi sottoporti alle prove facoltative ovvero 1'20 salto in alto e 3 trazioni alla sbarra. Passate le prove fisiche fai le visite mediche (e qui spendi un botyo di soldi tra analisi del sangue prove di sforzo etc..) e infine lo psicologo . Solitamente ogni anno esce il concorso con 2.000 posti ma le domande son tantissime...tipo 40.000/50.000. Con l'anno da vfp1 per entrare nei carabinieri hai tempo fino a 27 o 28 anni mi pare. Una volta dentro puoi fare carriera come interno...per diventare maresciallo (26 anni) e come ufficiale (fino a 28 ma solo se sei gia' maresciallo)

Da civile ti basta il diploma. Hai tempo fino a 24 anni per il concorso da maresciallo. Qui la procedura e' diversa, oltre alle prove anzidette devi svolgere un tema d'italiano (sono difficilissimi, se vai nel sito dei cc sulla sezione concorsi trovi gli allegati delle tracce passate) oltre al tema e' prevista l'interrogazionein geografia, storia e diritto. Gli argomenti che devi studiare li trovi sempre negli allegati o comunque nel bando del concorso.
Se fai l'anno da vfp1 hai tempo fino a 26 per accedere. Solitamente su 35.000/40.000domande ne prendono 350-400. 

Ps: questi per maresciallo non dovrebbero uscire fino al 2015. Una mia compagna di classe l'ha vinto, 351a classificata ma non l'hanno presa per via della spending review, la dovrebbero prendere o l'anno prossimo o quello dopo ancora visto che quest'anno hanno fatto partire solo i primi 150; i restanti dovrebbero prenderli o a settembre oppure li dividono in due blocchi, 150 a settembre e gli altri 150 tra due anni. Se riesci a entrare ti fai 2/3 anni di corso a velletri-firenze . Da maresciallo puoi tentare quello per ufficiali ma fino a 28 anni.

Per diventare ufficiale l'unico metodo e' o da cc in servizio o tramite concorso pubblico. Qui le prove son le stesse in piu' devi studiare matematica. Ma e' na roba impossibile, ne prendono 25/30 l'anno. Volendo potresti fare domanda, hai tempo fino al 28 per la domanda. Io ovviamente ho presentato domands perche' non so che caggo fare  Se vinci il concorso ti fai 60 giorni di tirocinio a modena dove ti valutano nella correttezza formale, cura personale, altre prove fisiche etc.. ti fai i primi 2 anni a modena e gli ultimi 3 alla scuola ufficiali a roma. Ti fanno laureare in giurisprudenza. Se non riesci a dare tutti gli esami previsti nei 2 anni a modena ti cacciano fuori. Conta che durante la giornata ti fanno fare sport(nuoto,equitazione scherma etc..), lezioni militari , tattiche e sbronzate simili , il tempo per studiare lo devi trovare tu. Alle 22.30 tutti a nanna. Unasorta di convento militare...ma se ci riesci stai a posto per tutta la vita... ..se fai domanda i primi di marzo hai i quiz, dal 18 le prove fisiche e il tema dal 9 aprile in poi, io fino al tema dovtei arrivarci poi solo dio sa il mio futuro  se hai la possibilita' prova tanto da perdere come me non avresti nulla. Tieni conto che dapperttutto ci sono i figli di quindi leva un piccola % dai posti a disposizione. Per entrare da ufficiale hai tempo fino a 22 anni da fuori.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vogliono la passione e le conoscenze giuste


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Non so se tocca anche la polizia, ma stanno facendo continui tagli al settore pubblico, anche di personale.

Detto questo, ho sempre sentito dire che il mondo militare/polizia è pieno di raccomandati.


----------



## iceman. (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ci sono anche quelli che ce la fanno da soli. C'e' gente che entra anche dopo aver provato per 3/4 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Per diventare marescialli se non sbaglio c'è il concorso "Allievi Marescialli".Nel caso vinci il concorso,devi fare un corso di 2 anni e dopo ti danno gradi e destinazione.Io tempo fa lo feci per la finanza e non vorrei dire amenità,ma credo siano uguali.La cosa più importante è che tu abbia agganci,altrimenti è dura.Pensa io nella prova di grammatica feci 91/100 e non superai la prova.Pensa te.


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non per scoraggiarti, ma mi pare tu abbia una grammatica troppo corretta e una padronanza dell'esercizio logico eccessiva per poter aspirare al ruolo


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non per scoraggiarti, ma mi pare tu abbia una grammatica troppo corretta e una padronanza dell'esercizio logico eccessiva per poter aspirare al ruolo



concordo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate, ho messo periodi troppo lunghi nel topic, perchè dovevo andare ed ho scritto di fretta. Tornate in topic e se avete altri suggerimenti non esitate a scriverli qui.


----------



## iceman. (25 Febbraio 2013)

no..suggerimenti non ce ne sono, se hai intenzione di fare il maresciallo , fossi in te comincerei a studiare da ora . Ps: studia dai libri di scuola, quelli della nissolino non servono a niente, soldi sprecati


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

serve una bella raccomandazione ,il resto son dettagli


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> no..suggerimenti non ce ne sono, se hai intenzione di fare il maresciallo , fossi in te comincerei a studiare da ora . Ps: studia dai libri di scuola, quelli della nissolino non servono a niente, soldi sprecati


Che materie dovrei studiare? Convivenza civile va bene?


----------



## iceman. (27 Febbraio 2013)

per i quiz tutto, c'e' anche geografia astronomica, informatica, attualita', comunque le domande risposte comprsse le trovi nellabanca dati , nella seziione concorsi. Sia che per gli ufficiali che per i marescialli son le stesse.


----------



## Morghot (1 Marzo 2013)

Io conosco un figlio di maresciallo che vorrebbe entrare nella polizia ma niente, non ce l'ha ancora fatta, quindi non solo servono raccomandazioni, ma raccomandazioni altine  . 
Non per scoraggiarti asd, te prova comunque se lo vuoi davvero che non si sa mai!


----------

